# iPhone 6 vs Galaxy S6 edge



## dreamdomain (12. August 2017)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir bald ein neues Smartphone zulegen. Da ich so 400€ + - ausgeben möchte, kommen eigentlich nur die beiden hier in Frage.
- S6 Edge bei Alternate: 400€
- iPhone 6 bei Saturn: 420€

Meine Frage: Welches der beiden Smartphones lohnt sich mehr? Also Vor- und Nachteile? Ich weiß die sind schon 2 Jahre alt aber die High End Smartphones werden immer teurer


----------



## WarPilot (12. August 2017)

Es kommt immer drauf an auf was du Wert legst.  Ich leg hier noch 2 Links rein, beidem du für etwas mehr Geld ein 2017er Gerät mit etwas mehr Power bekommst.

LG Mobile G6 Smartphone 5,7 Zoll schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Honor 9 5,15" Zoll Glacier Grey: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Auch hier ist der Anwendungsbereich zu beachten.


----------



## Atent123 (12. August 2017)

Am meisten würde sich für den Preis ein Xiaomi Mi 6 lohnen.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2017)

Kommt darauf an, ob dir iOS oder Android lieber ist.
Ich hab das S6 in normaler Version und kann nicht klagen.
Meine Frau hat das S7 Edge und meckert, weils ihr eigentlich zu groß ist.


----------



## dreamdomain (12. August 2017)

ich habe gehört dass der Akku des s6 schnell leergeht? das samsung hat halt ne bessere Kamera, höhere Displayauflösung und mehr RAM. aber an sich mag ich iOS schon lieber

edit: das honor finde ich sehr interessant, bei Saturn 430€, 10€ mehr als das iPhone, dafür 2017, mehr Speicher, bessere Kamera, mehr RAM


----------



## Spexxos (12. August 2017)

Nur aus reinem Interesse, warum denn ein Smartphone der Oberklasse? Was spricht z.B. gegen die Mittelklasse im Bereich 200-300€?


----------



## dreamdomain (12. August 2017)

weil ich mal endlich ein Premium haben möchte.


----------



## RaidRazer (12. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab das S6 in normaler Version und kann nicht klagen.



Ich habe hier auch ein S6 und bis auf die miserable Akkuleistung ist es ein Top Gerät.
Im Vergleich zu meinem Xiaomi Redmi 3S und Redmi Note 3 ist die Akkuleistung vom S6 ein Witz.


----------



## dreamdomain (12. August 2017)

also ich denk mal es wird jetzt "iPhone 6 vs. Honor 9"


----------



## Spexxos (12. August 2017)

Ok, verstehe. Für state of the art sind aber Iphone 6 und S6 edge ein wenig alt. Ich möchte auch nur zum Denken anregen. Ich weiß nicht was du mit deinen Handys bisher getan hast, bzw. mit diesem vorhast. Es kann sein, das High End für dich tatsächlich die richtige Wahl ist. Ich möchte nur anregen einmal über dein Nutzungsverhalten nachzudenken. Wenn du dein Handy hauptsächlich zum Surfen, Chatten, Social Media nutzt finde ich die Oberklasse dazu ein wenig potent. Soll heißen, die Hardwäre könnte so viel mehr leisten, langweilt sich aber die meiste Zeit. Wenn du natürlich viel zockst auf dem Handy (Ich meine jetzt nicht Clash of Clans etc.) ist es eine andere Sache, da ist potentere Hardware die bessere Wahl. Ich habe für mich aber festgestellt, das ich mit Handys unter 200€ sehr gut klarkomme. Wenn du hier einen Vergleich zum PC ziehen möchtest, in einen Office-Rechner baust du normalerweise auch keinen R7 und eine 1080ti ein. Soll heißen, wähle deine Handy-Hardware nach deinen Nutzungsverhalten. Ich habe ein Moto G der 1. Generation und bin absolut damit zufrieden.


----------



## Atent123 (12. August 2017)

NRgamer schrieb:


> weil ich mal endlich ein Premium haben möchte.



Was genau bringt dir ein Oberklasse Smartphone das schwächer ist als moderne Mittelklasse Smartphones ?


----------



## dreamdomain (12. August 2017)

was meinst du jetzt genau? modelle?


----------



## Spexxos (12. August 2017)

Ich kann dir ehrlich gesagt keine Modelle nennen, die sich im Moment besonders hervortun. Das Moto G 4 Plus oder das Moto G 5 wäre für mich persönlich eine interessante Wahl, da ich mit dem Moto G1 sehr zufrieden bin. Es hat sich in dem Einsteigersegment aber sehr vieles getan, seit ich mir zuletzt ein Handy gekauft habe, also bin ich da nicht mehr 100% aktuell. Es kann durchaus bessere Alternativen geben. Ich finde allerdings die Moto G Reihe deshalb ansprechend, weil du beinahme ein Stock Android hast d.h. keine aufgeblähten Launcher wie bei z.b. Samsung und keine Bloatware ohne Ende. Das Moto G ließ sich außerdem vergleichsweise leicht mit einer Custom Recovery, sowie einer Custom Rom austatten, falls das etwas für dich ist.


----------



## dreamdomain (12. August 2017)

aber das Honor 9 ist doch für den Preis unschlagbar gut. ich mein 10€ mehr als das iPhone 6 und alles aktueller und besser. Und die 20 Megapixel würden sich für mich auch lohnen da ich gerne viele Fotos mache, z.B. in Automuseen oder bei Motorsportevents


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. August 2017)

Dafür solltest du eher ne richtige Kamera in Betracht ziehen


----------



## dreamdomain (12. August 2017)

nein weil ich Bilder gerne immer mit dabei habe und keine Kamera mitschleppe


----------



## Olstyle (12. August 2017)

Was Aufnahmequalität (was nicht Auflösung ist) an geht sind die iPhones afaik immer ganz gut dabei gewesen. Unter Umständen könnte da auch ein Moto Z(2) oder LG G5 mit Kameramodul interessant sein.


----------



## dreamdomain (12. August 2017)

hmm das iPhone hat nur 8 Megapixel. das honor hat 20


----------



## RaidRazer (12. August 2017)

NRgamer schrieb:


> hmm das iPhone hat nur 8 Megapixel. das honor hat 20



Mehr Megapixel heißt nicht gleich bessere Bildqualität...


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. August 2017)

Eben, da spielt der Semsor eine große Rolle.


----------



## Andregee (12. August 2017)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Was genau bringt dir ein Oberklasse Smartphone das schwächer ist als moderne Mittelklasse Smartphones ?


Das S6 ist leistungsmäßig noch immer besser als viele Mittelklassegeräte die zwar ebenfalls 8 Kerne aber nur  8xCortex A53 statt 4xA53 und 5xA57 bieten 
. Kameraseitig ist das S6 noch immer eines der besten Modelle. 
Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abductee (12. August 2017)

Was hat man von der CPU wenn die Software einem nicht zusagt?

Mach aus der Modellwahl einfach eine Wahl zwischen iOS und Android.


----------



## dreamdomain (12. August 2017)

also mir gefällt iOS zwar sehr gut, aber das iPhone 6 ist schon 2 Jahre alt. Das Honor 9 ist 2017, kostet 10€ mehr, und ist meiner Meinung nach besser. Und es hat 64GB


----------



## Abductee (12. August 2017)

Trotzdem wird das iPhone höchstwahrscheinlich den längeren Support genießen. Es wird mit großer Sicherheit auch das neue iOS 11 bekommen.
Wie lange wird das Honor 9 mit Security-Patches versorgt?


----------



## dreamdomain (12. August 2017)

ich kenn mich da leider nicht aus... 
also aktuell ist Android 7.0 drauf


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2017)

NRgamer schrieb:


> ich habe gehört dass der Akku des s6 schnell leergeht? das samsung hat halt ne bessere Kamera, höhere Displayauflösung und mehr RAM. aber an sich mag ich iOS schon lieber
> 
> edit: das honor finde ich sehr interessant, bei Saturn 430€, 10€ mehr als das iPhone, dafür 2017, mehr Speicher, bessere Kamera, mehr RAM



Keine Ahnung, mein Akku ist normal, würde ich mal sagen.
Klar, wenn du max spielst, ist der Akku nach 2 Stunden alle, aber das ist überall so.
Mein Akku hält so 3-4 Tage bei Standard Nutzung -- würde ich mal sagen.
Ich würde jedenfalls das Samsung auch wieder kaufen, wenns kaputt gehen sollte.
Wobei mir das S8 jetzt nicht so gefällt. Ich mag den Home Button.


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2017)

NRgamer schrieb:


> ich kenn mich da leider nicht aus...
> also aktuell ist Android 7.0 drauf


Was nicht aktuell ist. Beispielsweise das Moto Z bekommt gerade 7.1 ausgerollt und wurde schon gerügt weil das Update so spät käme.


----------



## dreamdomain (13. August 2017)

ja gut aber das iPhone 6 kommt doch sicherlich auch nur mit iOS 9. Und das 6er ist auch schon 2 Jahre alt. Mir persönlich gefällt das Honor 9 besser. Ihr müsst euch mal auf YouTube ansehen wie gestochen scharf die Bilder sind und wir schnell der Fingerabdruckscanner ist. Man legt seinen Finger drauf und zack ist man drinne. Schneller als beim iPhone 6


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2017)

Also wenn ich nach dem Honor 9 und "Kamera" suche wird übereinstimmend von überzeichneten Farben und einer Low-Ligh-Schwäche gesprochen. Bei Chip ist die Kamera gar der größte Kritikpunkt.


----------



## dreamdomain (13. August 2017)

Ja ok. Aber was kannst du mir empfehlen?


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2017)

Such dir was aus:
Das sind die besten Smartphone-Kameras am Markt

Das schon angesprochene LG G6 könnte was sein. Wenn du denn überhaupt Android möchtest. Gefällt dir das im Endeffekt nicht ist die Diskussion eh akademisch.


----------



## dreamdomain (13. August 2017)

hmm also ich find iOS echt gut. Aber es ist nunmal so dass man für 400€+- nur ein iPhone 6 bekommt das schon 2 Jahre alt ist. Also ich tendiere immernoch zum Honor 9


----------



## Spexxos (13. August 2017)

Wenn du aber Wert auf eine anständige Kamera legst ist das Honor 9 nicht die erste Wahl. Das Moto G 4 Plus zum Beispiel hat eine wesentlich bessere Kamera und kostet sogar weniger ( Bugdethandys ftw *hust* * hust*)


----------



## dreamdomain (13. August 2017)

ich lege ja nicht NUR wert auf eine gute Kamera. auch die geschwindigkeit, verarbeitung und das aussehen zählt


----------



## Spexxos (13. August 2017)

Geschwindigkeit wobei? Reden wir von Gaming Performance oder Casual Use ala Surfen, Chatten, Social Media? Falls letzters wären mir die 1-2 Sekdungen die es schneller geht nicht den doppelten Preis wert.


----------



## dreamdomain (13. August 2017)

naja z.B. Real Racing 3 ist grafisch ja schon anfordernd. und das würde ich gern spielen. außerdem ist das honor ja auch sehr gut verarbeitet und der fingerprintscanner ist auch sehr schnell


----------



## Spexxos (13. August 2017)

Da würde ich mir wiederrum die Frage stellen ob ich wirklich so viel mit dem Handy zocke, das sich das lohnt.

Nebenbei die Kamera des G4 soll laut den Tests die ich gelesen habe besser sein als die des Iphone6. Dazu kommt noch ein guter Akku. Und die Performance von Real Racing 3 scheint auch nicht so schlecht zu sein. Also spielbar sieht es auf jeden Fall aus


----------



## dreamdomain (13. August 2017)

da muss man sich dann wohl fragen warum es Smartphones für 900€ gibt. Warum ich zum Honor tendiere? Weil ich eben nal ein Smartphone haben will das Premium ist. Ich hatte bis jetzt immer nur Low oder Mid End


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. August 2017)

Die Frage lautet wohl eher ob mans fürs Ego braucht, wer mit Verstand einkauft nimmt kein 900€ Gerät


----------



## Spexxos (13. August 2017)

Ich kann deine Begründung "weil Premium" nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Was macht das Honor 9 denn zum Premiumhandy? Die Kamera is so la la und der Rest scheint guter Durchschnitt zu sein. Und weil etwas teuer ist, viel Geld kostet, ist es deshalb Premium? Was heißt für Premium dich? Ich bin der Ansicht ein Handy das genau die Anforderungen erfüllt, die ich habe reicht mir, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich kaufe doch nicht viel von etwas, das ich am Ende gar nicht nutze. Wie gesagt der PC-Vergleich: Ich suche mir die Hardware die meine Anforderungen erfüllt und belasse es dabei.

Warum es 900€ Handys gibt? Weil es Menschen gibt, die sowas kaufen. Bei Handys scheint es irgendwo in der Gesellschaft eine Denksperre zu geben. Es wird nicht groß überlegt, ob ich wirklich alle Funktionen/Leistung "dieses" Handys brauche. Es wird einfach pauschal das Flaggschiff des jeweiligen Herrstellers genommen. Das kann dann alles, aber kaum jemand nutzt dann all die Funktionen/Leistung. Damit komme ich wieder zu Ursprung. Welchen Nutzen bringt mir Hardware, die die maximale Leistung bringt, wenn ich sie nicht tagtäglich voll ausnutzte? Ich würde das Geldverschwendung nennen. Sicherlich gibt es Ausnahmen von dieser Regel, aber im meinem persönlichen Umfeld kenne ich niemanden außer mir der sich ein Budgethandy gekauft hat. Alle anderen rennen mit Flaggschiffen herum um auf Facebook lustige Katzenvideos zu sehen. Vor meinem geistigen Auge sehe ich dann wieder den Office-PC mit einem R7 und einer 1080ti. Sie tun den Job, sind aber absolut überdimensioniert.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. August 2017)

Spexxos schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Begründung "weil Premium" nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Was macht das Honor 9 denn zum Premiumhandy? Die Kamera is so la la und der Rest scheint guter Durchschnitt zu sein. Und weil etwas teuer ist, viel Geld kostet, ist es deshalb Premium? Was heißt für Premium dich? Ich bin der Ansicht ein Handy das genau die Anforderungen erfüllt, die ich habe reicht mir, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich kaufe doch nicht viel von etwas, das ich am Ende gar nicht nutze. Wie gesagt der PC-Vergleich: Ich suche mir die Hardware die meine Anforderungen erfüllt und belasse es dabei.
> 
> Warum es 900€ Handys gibt? Weil es Menschen gibt, die sowas kaufen. Bei Handys scheint es irgendwo in der Gesellschaft eine Denksperre zu geben. Es wird nicht groß überlegt, ob ich wirklich alle Funktionen/Leistung "dieses" Handys brauche. Es wird einfach pauschal das Flagschiff des jeweiligen Herrstellers genommen. Das kann dann alles, aber kaum jemand nutzt dann all die Funktionen/Leistung. Damit komme ich wieder zu Ursprung. Welchen Nutzen bringt mir Hardware, die die maximale Leistung bringt, wenn ich sie nicht tagtäglich voll ausnutzte? Ich würde das Geldverschwendung nennen. Sicherlich gibt es Ausnahmen von dieser Regel, aber im meinem persönlichen Umfeld kenne ich niemanden außer mir der sich ein Budgethandy gekauft hat. Alle anderen rennen mit Flagschiffen herum um auf Facebook lustige Katzenvideos zu sehen. Vor meinem geistigen Auge sehe ich dann wieder den Office-PC mit einem R7 und einer 1080ti. Sie tun den Job, sind aber absolut überdimensioniert.


Das sehe ich genauso ein Handy hat die Anforderungen zu erfüllen nicht mehr nicht weniger.


----------



## Erok (13. August 2017)

Für 285 Euro bekommst Du ein Moto Z : Lenovo Moto Z 32GB weiß/gold Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dieses lässt sowohl das S6 als auch das iPhone 6 technisch hinter sich, und stellt momentan noch das Flaggschiff der Moto-Serie dar.

Auf dem Gerät ist fast Stock Android 7.1.1 installiert, wovon Samsung-User nur träumen dürfen. Selbst S8-Besitzer haben es nicht.

Von Motorola selbst, sind nur sehr wenige Apps die benötigt werden installiert, ansonsten keinerlei Bloat-Ware vorhanden 

Der Akku wirkt im ersten Moment mit 2600 mAh erst mal recht klein, hält aber deutlich länger als der des S6 oder S7. Man kommt bei normalem Gebrauch sehr gut durch den Tag damit  

Auch die vorhandenen Mods dafür, sind nicht schlecht. Es wird auch noch ein Tablet-Mod und ein Tastatur-Mod demnächst erscheinen.

Greetz Erok


----------



## dreamdomain (13. August 2017)

ist ja schön und gut aber mir sagt das Design gar nicht zu.


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2017)

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum das Honor 9 so toll sein soll. Kostet 400€, für 50€ mehr bekomme ich ein S7. 
Honor hat eine eher bescheidene Update-Politik. Die Kamera hat keinen optischen Bildstabilisator und der Kirin wird sehr warm bzw ist ineffizient, sprich Akku hält nicht so lange. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2017)

Ist ja auch erlaubt.
Du wärst mit dem Honor sicher nicht schlecht ausgestattet, deinen technischen Vorgaben entspricht es aber halt nicht wirklich.


----------



## dreamdomain (13. August 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht warum das Honor 9 so toll sein soll. Kostet 400€, für 50€ mehr bekomme ich ein S7.
> Honor hat eine eher bescheidene Update-Politik. Die Kamera hat keinen optischen Bildstabilisator und der Kirin wird sehr warm bzw ist ineffizient, sprich Akku hält nicht so lange.
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


klar hat das Ding einen Stabilisator, nur ab 4K nicht mehr glaub ich

edit: olstyle was meinst du mit es entspricht nicht meinen technischen Vorgaben


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2017)

Nein, kein OIS-Modul...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seidenstrumpf (13. August 2017)

Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl du willst keine Beratung, sondern einfach eine Bestätigung für deine Auswahl oder was auch immer. Wenn du meinst irgendein Handy haben zu müssen, dann kauf es dir, aber hör doch auf nach jedem Vorschlag "ja aber..." rauszuhauen. Es zwingt dich keiner irgendeins zu kaufen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dreamdomain (13. August 2017)

also was ist jetzt am besten von DIESEN 3 Kandidaten:
- S6 Edge
- iPhone 6
- Honor 9


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2017)

NRgamer schrieb:


> also was ist jetzt am besten von DIESEN 3 Kandidaten:
> - S6 Edge
> - iPhone 6
> - Honor 9


Kommt drauf an auf was du wert legst. 
Ich würde hier eher zum iPhone tendieren, oder 50€ fürs S7 drauflegen. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamdomain (13. August 2017)

naja das s7 finde ich auch nicht schlecht, aber was sagst du zum honor? ich meine es ist ja viel neuer und moderner als das iPhone 6

edit: hab in vielen Bewertungen gelesen dass der Akku des S7 schlecht sei und außerdem beim spielen sehr heiß wird


----------



## Abductee (13. August 2017)

NRgamer schrieb:


> es ist ja viel neuer und moderner als das iPhone 6


Und das ist automatisch ein Totschlagargument gegen das iPhone?
Android würd ich nur nach der Updatepolitik des jeweiligen Herstellers kaufen.


----------



## Spexxos (13. August 2017)

Du änderst deine Meinungen echt schnell?! Willst du jetzt wissen, welches der Telefone objektiv am besten ist, oder welches für DICH am besten ist. Um letzteres zu beantworten solltest endlich einmal präzisieren, was du mit dem Handy vorhast?

Du sagtest du willst "Real Racing" spielen - Schaffen alle drei
Du willst eine gute Kamera - Iphone6 und S6


----------



## N8Mensch2 (13. August 2017)

Beim S6 kann der Speicher nicht erweitert werden, da ist Vorsicht geboten. Mit 32 GB  Version installierst du 3 Apps, machst 4 Videos und 5 Bilder, und das Ding ist voll.


----------



## dreamdomain (13. August 2017)

wie sieht es beim honor 9 mit den updates aus?


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2017)

Habe ich schon geschrieben...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamdomain (13. August 2017)

tut mir leid habe ich übersehen. aber ich weiß einfach immer noch nicht welches ich nehmen soll


----------



## Spexxos (13. August 2017)

Ich gebs auf. Seit 3 Seiten drehen wir uns im Kreis


----------



## dreamdomain (13. August 2017)

ja leider weil die Meinungen sehr verschieden sind


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. August 2017)

wohl eher weil du auf zwei Geräte fixiert bist, welche sich nicht eignen.


----------



## dreamdomain (13. August 2017)

welche "eignen" sich dann?
edit: @hobbybastler cooles Profilbild übrigens


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. August 2017)

es wurden doch schon einige Vorschläge gemacht, wobei ich immer noch der Meinung bin, das du dir eine extra Kamera zu legen solltest, du wirst auf events mit einem smartphone immer probleme haben.


----------



## dreamdomain (13. August 2017)

naja ich habe ja schon eine Digitalkamera. also das moto z play gefällt mir gar nicht, das lg g6 find ich so lala


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2017)

Das Galaxy S7 hat eine sehr gute Kamera, diverse Huawei-Geräte ebenfalls. Das Honor würde ich nicht nehmen. Prozessor ist ineffizient, Kamera hat keinen optischen Bildstabilisator, Updates sind bescheiden. 
Es ist ein gutes Gerät aber für 400 zu teuer wenn man für 450 ein Galaxy S7 bekommt.
Das Honor 9 ist dem Huawei P10? sehr ähnlich, und das kam letztes Jahr raus. 
Ich habe auch länger zum Honor 9 tendiert, aber die oben genannten Gründe haben mich dann doch etwas abgeschreckt. Für 330-350€ sieht die Sache wieder anders aus und vermutlich wird der Preis eh bald sinken. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. August 2017)

ne digitalkamera oder eine richtige Spiegelreflex?


----------



## dreamdomain (13. August 2017)

@Leob wo siehst du bitte das S7 für 470€?

@Hobbybastler eine ganz normale Digitalkamera von Panasonic (oder Lumix?)


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2017)

So ziemlich überall^^ 
Samsung Galaxy S7 G930F 32GB schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das S8 gibts ja schon ab 570,-


----------



## dreamdomain (13. August 2017)

ich denke mal das sind dann Geräte aus anderen Ländern. Habe bei Amazon schon mal nen iPod touch gekauft. da ging dann nach n paar Monaten die Hometaste nicht mehr (aus unerklärlichen Gründen) und ich wollte den bei apple reparieren lassen aber die habens unrepariert zurückgeschickt weil es ein iPod touch aus Ungarn war. Nach ewigem Nerven hab ich die dann doch dazu bewegen können den iPod zu reparieren


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2017)

Honor ist eine Tochterfirma von Huawei, und Huawei kommt aus China^^ 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamdomain (13. August 2017)

ist es beim iPod dann so dass der in Ungarn hergestellt wurde oder. weil ich mein es kann doch sein dass als Sprache vorerst eine andere drinnen ist


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2017)

NRgamer schrieb:


> ist es beim iPod dann so dass der in Ungarn hergestellt wurde oder. weil ich mein es kann doch sein dass als Sprache vorerst eine andere drinnen ist


Ähm nein...die kommen so ziemlich alle aus Fernost. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamdomain (13. August 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ähm nein...die kommen so ziemlich alle aus Fernost.
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


und warum war damals voerst Ungarisch als Sprache eingestellt? also wenn man den iPod erstmals startet. und warum wollte Apple den dann nicht reparieren?


----------



## Abductee (13. August 2017)

Weil die Garantie bei Apple früher ans Land gebunden war.
Das ist aber schon Jahre her.


----------



## dreamdomain (13. August 2017)

und wie siehts da bei Samsung und Honor aus?


----------



## Andregee (13. August 2017)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Beim S6 kann der Speicher nicht erweitert werden, da ist Vorsicht geboten. Mit 32 GB  Version installierst du 3 Apps, machst 4 Videos und 5 Bilder, und das Ding ist voll.


Genau. Habe eben 3 Bilder gelöscht, nun kann ich wieder eines anfertigen. Danke für den Tipp 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## N8Mensch2 (14. August 2017)

Andregee schrieb:


> Genau. Habe eben 3 Bilder gelöscht, nun kann ich wieder eines anfertigen. Danke für den Tipp
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Kommt halt auch auf das Nutzungsverhalten an. Ich hatte versehentlich das S6 Edge mit 32GB gekauft, den fehlenden Slot für Speicherkarten aber noch vor dem Auspacken bemerkt, und direkt das Gerät zurück gebracht. Habe es gegen das S7 getauscht und bin absolut zufrieden mit der Entscheidung. Spiele verschlingen Gigabytes an Speicher, Navigations Apps mit offline Karten ebenfalls, mp3 Musikbibliotheken auch, und ein geschmeidiges, Augen schmeichelndes Video in 1080p @60 Frames ballert nur so die Gigabytes auf die Speicherkarte. Na klar kann man auch Videos und Bilder auf externe Festplatten runterziehen und so weiter Platz frei schaufeln, aber ich möchte ja die gerade gemachten Videos und Bilder dabei haben, und auch nicht ständig Platz Probleme bekämpfen. 
Habe jetzt im S7 eine 128 GB SD Karte drin und insgesamt mit interner Platte etwa 80 GB belegt. Von daher wäre eine 256 GB Karte auch nice. Das S7 ist schnell und ich möchte mir auch keine großen Gedanken machen, wie viele Apps et cetera ich jetzt installiert habe oder noch installieren kann.
Wobei 32 GB Systemspeicher generell limitieren, unabhängig vom Speicherkartenslot. Alle Apps lassen sich nämlich nicht so einfach auf die Speicherkarte auslagern. Viel interner Speicher ist immer nice 2 habe.
S6 gibt es ja auch mit 64 GB oder mehr, das geht. Mir war jedoch damals der Aufpreis zu heftig. Und Edge nervt mich persönlich eigentlich bei der Bedienung: die Rundungen am Rand spiegeln je nach Licht und da sieht man schlecht die Inhalte. Ansonsten schaut es optisch natürlich toll aus.
Aber halte auch aus Glas: Ohne Hülle schneller kaputt, als man "ups" sagen kann. Da geht die Optik etwas flöten.

S7 macht einiges besser: längere Akkulaufzeit, Speicherkartenerweiterung möglich, 4 statt 3 GB Arbeitsspeicher  (die geöffneten Apps verschlingen ordentlich), es ist schneller, Kamera steht nicht so weit raus und das S7 wird länger mit Updates versorgt.


----------



## WarPilot (14. August 2017)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Kommt halt auch auf das Nutzungsverhalten an. Ich hatte versehentlich das S6 Edge mit 32GB gekauft, den fehlenden Slot für Speicherkarten aber noch vor dem Auspacken bemerkt, und direkt das Gerät zurück gebracht. Habe es gegen das S7 getauscht und bin absolut zufrieden mit der Entscheidung. Spiele verschlingen Gigabytes an Speicher, Navigations Apps mit offline Karten ebenfalls, mp3 Musikbibliotheken auch, und ein Video in 1080p mit 60 Frames ballert nur so die Gigabyte auf die Speicherkarte. Na klar kann man auch Videos und Bilder auf anderen Festplatten runterziehen und so weiter Platz frei schaufeln, aber ich möchte ja die gerade gesehen Videos und Bilder dabei haben, und auch nicht ständig Platz Probleme haben. Habe jetzt im S7 eine 128 GB SD Karte drin und insgesamt mit interner Platte etwa 80 GB belegt. Von daher wäre eine 256 GB Karte auch nice. Das S7 ist schnell und ich möchte mir auch keine großen Gedanken machen, wie viele Apps et cetera ich jetzt installiert habe oder noch installieren kann.
> Wobei 32 GB Systemspeicher generell limitieren, unabhängig vom Speicherkartenslot. Alle Apps lassen sich nämlich nicht so einfach auf die Speicherkarte auslagern.
> S6 gibt es ja auch mit 64 GB oder mehr, mir war damals der Aufpreis zu heftig. Und Edge nervt mich persönlich eigentlich bei der Bedienung, die Rundungen am Rand spiegeln je nach Licht und da sieht man schlecht. Ansonsten schaut es optisch natürlich toll aus.
> Aber halte auch aus Glas: Ohne Hülle schneller kaputt, als man "ups" sagen kann. Da geht die Optik etwas flöten.
> ...



Ich hab mein S7 einmotten müssen, da Samsung da, meiner Meinung nach, extreme Qualitätsmängel hat und diese nicht wahr haben will. Ich spreche da "pink line of death" sowie den Homebutton an. Die Updatepolitik ist bei Samsung auch fragwürdig. Ich habe mir damals extra ein freies S7 gekauft, um Providerunabhängig zu sein und wurde als letztes mit Updates versorgt (2 Monate abstand zu Vodafone). Auch die Bloatware verschlingt zu viel speicher. Das einzige was für das S7 spricht ist SD Slot, Akku und Kamera. Wobei bei der Kamera auch wieder 2 Modelle gibt die,  wie mal wieder bei Samsung, nicht kommuniziert wurde.

Ich finde für 400-500€ bekommt man ein Highend Smartphone mit genug Speicher und aktueller Hardware. Wie die anderen hier schon erwähnt haben, will man gescheite Bilder machen, dann kauft man sich eine kleine Kamera.


Edit: Pink line of Death sowie das Homebutton Problem ist bei Samsung bekannt wird aber nur sporadisch repariert. Je nach Lust und Laune.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (14. August 2017)

Von "Pink line of death" habe ich noch nichts gehört, das wäre natürlich schlecht. Hoffentlich bleibe ich verschont. Vielleicht nur eine Charge betroffen? In meinem kleinen, nicht repräsentativen Umfeld ist der Fehler seit einem Jahr Benutzung noch nicht aufgetreten.
Homebutton betrifft mich nicht, da ich ihn quasi nie benutze. Physische Knöpfe gehen immer kaputt, früher oder später...., deshalb lasse ich gleich die Finger davon.
Handy lässt sich ohne Berührung anschalten und ansonsten nutze ich virtuellen, multifunktionalen Button - kann in den Options freigeschaltet werden.


----------



## Shortgamer (14. August 2017)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Physische Knöpfe gehen immer kaputt, früher oder später...., deshalb lasse ich gleich die Finger davon.


Was ist denn das für eine Annahme? 

Von meinen Smartphones (Handies), Handhelds oder Computern sind noch nie physische Knöpfe kaputt gegangen durch normale Benutzung. oO 
Und ich habe einige alte Schätzchen daheim.

Gibt komische Menschen...


----------



## WarPilot (14. August 2017)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Von "Pink line of death" habe ich noch nichts gehört, das wäre natürlich schlecht. Hoffentlich bleibe ich verschont. Vielleicht nur eine Charge betroffen? In meinem kleinen, nicht repräsentativen Umfeld ist der Fehler seit einem Jahr Benutzung noch nicht aufgetreten.
> Homebutton betrifft mich nicht, da ich ihn quasi nie benutze. Physische Knöpfe gehen immer kaputt, früher oder später...., deshalb lasse ich gleich die Finger davon.
> Handy lässt sich ohne Berührung anschalten und ansonsten nutze ich virtuellen, multifunktionalen Button - kann in den Options freigeschaltet werden.



Nein leider keine Charge.  Da es hier um ein mechanisches Problem handelt (druck im Bereich des Logos ausüben) geh ich von der Bauweise aus.
@Shortgamer der Button an sich funktioniert, nur blättert die Oberfläche ab.


----------



## dreamdomain (14. August 2017)

also nachdem ich jetzt soviel negatives über das S7 gehört habe, entscheide ich mich jetzt entweder für das Honor 9 oder für das iPhone 6


----------



## Leob12 (14. August 2017)

NRgamer schrieb:


> also nachdem ich jetzt soviel negatives über das S7 gehört habe, entscheide ich mich jetzt entweder für das Honor 9 oder für das iPhone 6


Du wirst zu jedem Smartphone negative Beispiele hören. Aber ok, deine Entscheidung.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## N8Mensch2 (14. August 2017)

Shortgamer schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Annahme?
> 
> Von meinen Smartphones (Handies), Handhelds oder Computern sind noch nie physische Knöpfe kaputt gegangen durch normale Benutzung. oO
> Und ich habe einige alte Schätzchen daheim.
> ...


Die Annahme beruht auf Erfahrung mit etlichen beschädigten Smartphone und Tablet Knöpfen - unterschiedlicher Hersteller. Mit komisch hat das nix zu tun - der eine hat Glück der andere Pech, zudem das Nutzerverhalten sehr unterschiedlich. Der eine drückt fester und wie wild, der andere sanft und nur einmal - für beide normale Nutzung.
Oder es wird sich ständig aus Handy gesetzt, der Knopf mit Gewicht ins Gehäuse gepresst - für machen Nutzer muss das ein Handy aushalten.
Vielleicht auch enge Jeans oder Jeans mit kleines Taschen, die beim Einsteigen in das z.B. Auto große Kräfte auf das Smartphone wirken lassen. Uvm..

Manche Knöpfe knarren und knarzen nach einer gewissen Zeit, manche gehen nur noch in einem bestimmten Winkel, manche gehen im Inneren kaputt und es geht gar nix mehr, manche sind ausgeleihert usw..
Jeder physische Knopf geht irgendwann kaputt, das ist nunmal das Gesetz der Natur. Vielleicht musst du dein Gamepad Knopf oder Computer Knopf noch 1.000.000 oder 100.000.000 drücken, aber er geht irgendwann kaputt .
Genauso wie der Mensch viele Krankheiten bekommt, es sei denn, er stirbt vorher 


WarPilot schrieb:


> Nein leider keine Charge.  Da es hier um ein mechanisches Problem handelt (druck im Bereich des Logos ausüben) geh ich von der Bauweise aus.


Gut zu wissen. Also Smartphone besser nicht mehr in die Gesäßtasche stecken


----------



## Shortgamer (14. August 2017)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Mit komisch hat das nix zu tun





N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> - Der eine drückt fester und wie wild, der andere sanft und nur einmal - für beide normale Nutzung.
> - Oder es wird sich ständig aus Handy gesetzt, der Knopf mit Gewicht ins Gehäuse gepresst - für machen Nutzer muss das ein Handy aushalten.
> - Vielleicht auch enge Jeans oder Jeans mit kleines Taschen, die beim Einsteigen in das z.B. Auto große Kräfte auf das Smartphone wirken lassen. Uvm..


...Und das ist nicht komisch?^^ 
Ich musste mir noch nie Gedanken darüber machen. 
Geschweige habe ich noch nie jemanden jammern hören "Och nee, meine Jeans ist so eng, das könnten die Knöpfe beim Aus-/Einsteigen ins Auto drunter leiden."
Zudem, wer sich aufs Handy setzt (Handy in Gesäßtasche) der sollte sich ziemlich bedeckt halten, wenn das Smartphone defekte aufweist.^^



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Manche Knöpfe knarren und knarzen nach einer gewissen Zeit, manche gehen nur noch in einem bestimmten Winkel, manche gehen im Inneren kaputt und es geht gar nix mehr, manche sind ausgeleihert usw..
> Jeder physische Knopf geht irgendwann kaputt, das ist nunmal das Gesetz der Natur.


Negativ. Die kaputten Knöpfe wurden provoziert. Schläge, festes drücken, knibbeln, etc pp. 

Die letzten kaputten Knöpfe waren an meinem Nintendo DS Lite, wo ich die Tasten aus Wut extra fest gedrückt habe.

Wenn man den Knopf wie angesprochen mal nicht Mittig treffen sollte, macht man es halt beim nächsten mal. Mir fällt sowas auf. 
Durch normales drücken, gehen keine Tasten kaputt. 
Da hast du verkehrte Erfahrungen. 

Großmutter hat sogar noch ihr eigenes Röhrenradio, an dem alle Tasten funktionieren.
Und zum angesprochenem iPhone 6: Ich benutze auch eins, und die Tasten funktionieren Tadellos, die verwende ich auch täglich seit Release 2014. (Selbst der kleine Stumm-Nippel funktioniert noch. Und der ist am ehesten anfällig für Staub oder gewalteinwirkung.


----------



## dreamdomain (14. August 2017)

Haha das mit der Wut kenne ich [emoji23][emoji108]


----------



## Erok (15. August 2017)

Beim iPhone 6 bitte nicht die typische Akku-Problematik vergessen. Nach ca 1 Jahr verlieren die meisten Akkus enorm an Leistung beim iPhone 6. Display-Verfärbungen kommen auch recht gerne vor, was jedoch die Leistung selbst dann nicht wirklich beeinträchtigt.

Und bei Honor bitte stets die sehr schlechte Update-Politik im Auge behalten. Wer grossen Wert auf Android-Updates legt, ist bei Honor nicht gerade bestens bedient.

Greetz Erok


----------



## dreamdomain (15. August 2017)

ja dann weiß ich jetzt gar nicht mehr welches Smartphone ich jetzt nehme


----------



## Desrupt0r (15. August 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Du wirst zu jedem Smartphone negative Beispiele hören. Aber ok, deine Entscheidung.



TD:LR


----------



## dreamdomain (15. August 2017)

was meinst du damit?


----------



## Desrupt0r (15. August 2017)

NRgamer schrieb:


> was meinst du damit?



Naja du wirst immer, wirklich immer jemanden finden der etwas negatives an deinem neuem Gerät auszusetzen hat. Schau doch mal in einem Laden in deiner Nähe nach dem iPhone 6 und dem Honor 9, nimm die Geräte in die Hand und entscheide dich für eines der beiden, beides sind auf jeden Fall Top-Geräte mit denen man generell nichts falsch machen kann, dennoch haben sie ihre ein oder andere Macke. Das perfekete Smartphone gibt es leider noch nicht!


----------



## dreamdomain (15. August 2017)

tja ich war schon in vielen Läden aber keiner hatte das Honor 9. auch nicht MM oder Saturn


----------



## Atent123 (15. August 2017)

NRgamer schrieb:


> tja ich war schon in vielen Läden aber keiner hatte das Honor 9. auch nicht MM oder Saturn



Bestell doch einfach online.


----------



## dreamdomain (15. August 2017)

Es ist jetzt das Honor 9 geworden. Habe es im vMall bestellt, der offizielle Shop von Huawei/Honor. Für 430€ (soviel kostet es eh überall) und ein Honor Band 3 gabs gratis dazu. Ist halt so ein 60€ Fitness Armband. Versandkostenfrei war die Bestellung auch.

@Atent123 falls du mit bestell doch einfach online meinst, dass ichs eben bestell und ausprobier und bei nichtgefallen zurückschick, würd ich das nie machen. Sowas find ich nich ok. Ich wollte es mir im Laden halt mal anschauen, aber hab es ja jetzt eh schon bestellt.


----------



## Erok (16. August 2017)

Dann mal richtig viel Spass mit Deinem neuen Smartphone 

Greetz Erok


----------



## orca113 (16. August 2017)

Wenn es nicht schon ein Honor wäre ein iPhone 6 (Hatte zu spät gesehen das du schon entschieden hast).

Habe es selber seit ca. einem halben Jahr nach Release und es ist für mich eines der besten Smartphones die ich bisher hatte. Erstens finde ich IOS super, zweitens ist das Gerät für neu um die 400€ mit allem ausgestattet was wichtig ist und drittens ist schon alleine die Touch ID Sache gegenüber dem Samsung topp (oder hat das Samsung das auch?). Nach der ganzen Zeit hatte der Akku jetzt bei mir nachgelassen und ich war überrascht wie leicht ich für ca. 19€ einen neuen Akku dort selber einbauen konnte. Somit wird mein 6er noch mindestens ein Jahr weiter verwendet.


----------



## dreamdomain (16. August 2017)

das Honor hat auch einen Fingerabdrucksensor der zuverlässiger und schneller ist. In dem Moment wo du draufdrückst bist du eigentlich schon drinnen


----------



## Leob12 (16. August 2017)

Ist bei nahezu allen neuen Geräten so. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamdomain (16. August 2017)

nein. der sensor eines s7 beispielsweise ist langsamer. schau dir doch mal ein Video an vom Honor 9


----------



## Leob12 (16. August 2017)

Ja, ein klein wenig. Dafür ist die Kamera besser, Display ebenso, und die Updatepolitik Samsungs auch. 


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamdomain (16. August 2017)

nein die Kamera ist nicht unbedingt besser, die Updatepolitik auch nich, Honor hat versprochen mind. 2 Jahre das Handy mit Updates zu versorgen. Samsung macht das auch nich wirklich länger. Das Display ist auch nicht besser, oder hat das wie das Honor 9 Full HD? Und hör bitte auf anderen das gekaufte schlechtzureden


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (16. August 2017)

Also mein S7 Edge hat ein WQHD Display. Aber solch hohe Auflösungen sind bei Handy genauso unnötig wir 800PS Limousinen.  (Ich lasse mein Display dauerhaft auf FHD laufen, da ich da keinen Unterschied sehe).

Was den Fingerabdrucksensor angeht: Ich drück einmal auf den Homebutton und das Display einzuschalten und bin dann im Normalfall direkt im Handy drin. Diese Unterschiede, die bei soziehmlich allen Geschwindigsvergleichen in Bereichen von unter einer Sekunde liegen nimmt man meines Erachtens eh nicht war.

Und nein, ich bin kein Verfechter des S7. Ich habe es seit etwas über nem Jahr und mein nächstes Gerät wird auch vom Baum fallen, nicht dass da falsche Gedanken aufkommen. 

Vergleich S7 (Edge) Galaxy S7 und S7 Edge | technische Daten | Samsung | Samsung DE

Schlechtreden tut Leob dir das gekauft auch nicht, er stellt ledeglich richtig, dass das Honor nunmal nicht das non-plus-ultra ist (so wie du es darstellst).


----------



## dreamdomain (16. August 2017)

ja aber trotzdem ist es für den Preis ein sehr gutes Modell
aber ich habs doch jetzt eh schon bestellt und freu mich drauf da muss man jetzt nicht weiter Nachteile nennen und andere Handys besser reden


----------



## Spexxos (16. August 2017)

NRgamer schrieb:


> ja aber trotzdem ist es für den Preis ein sehr gutes Modell
> aber ich habs doch jetzt eh schon bestellt und freu mich drauf da muss man jetzt nicht weiter Nachteile nennen und andere Handys besser reden



Sagen wir mal es ist ein durschnittlich gut ausgestattetes Mittelklasse-Handy für den Preis. Der Preis-Leistungs-Knüller ist es aber schlichthin nicht. Hier redet dir auch niemand deine Wahl schlecht. Es wird nur versucht dir für jede mögliche Wahl alle Pros-, und Contras aufzuzeigen. Und dir anhand deiner genannten Anforderungen eine gute Wahl aufzuzeigen. Das du allerdings eine gute Kamera als wichtiges Kriterium genannt hast und dann das Honor wählst ist kontraintuitiv.

Für die nächste Produktberatung schlage ich vor du überlegst dir voher was genau du suchst und wie deine Anforderungen aussehen, dann wird die Beratung zielführender sein als hier oder wie bei deiner Monitorsuche.

Unterm Strich ist es natürlich dein Geld. Du kannst damit kaufen was du willst. Wenn du allerdings Beratung suchst, schlage ich vor am Anfang für alle Vorschläge offen zu sein. Ich, für meinen Teil, finde es jedenfalls anstrengend mit jemanden zu diskutieren dessen Meinung bereits bei Beginn fest steht.

Jedenfalls, Viel Spaß mit deinem Erwerb.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (16. August 2017)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Also mein S7 Edge hat ein WQHD Display. Aber solch hohe Auflösungen sind bei Handy genauso unnötig wir 800PS Limousinen.  (Ich lasse mein Display dauerhaft auf FHD laufen, da ich da keinen Unterschied sehe).



Naja, falls das Handy mal z.B. in Verbindung mit einer VR Brille genutzt wird, macht sich die höhere Auflösung (fast doppelt so viele Bildpunkte - Honor FullHD = ~2.000.000 Pixel vs. S7 WQHD = ~3.600.000 Pixel) wohl deutlich bemerkbar. Also je nach Verwendungszweck nicht unnötig  .


----------



## Leob12 (16. August 2017)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Naja, falls das Handy mal z.B. in Verbindung mit einer VR Brille genutzt wird, macht sich die höhere Auflösung (fast doppelt so viele Bildpunkte - Honor FullHD = ~2.000.000 Pixel vs. S7 WQHD = ~3.600.000 Pixel) wohl deutlich bemerkbar. Also je nach Verwendungszweck nicht unnötig  .



Zumal es in Verbindung mit dem AMOLED-Display einfach richtig schön aussieht. 



NRgamer schrieb:


> nein die Kamera ist nicht unbedingt besser, die Updatepolitik auch nich, Honor hat versprochen mind. 2 Jahre das Handy mit Updates zu versorgen. Samsung macht das auch nich wirklich länger. Das Display ist auch nicht besser, oder hat das wie das Honor 9 Full HD? Und hör bitte auf anderen das gekaufte schlechtzureden



Doch, das S8 hat nahezu dieselbe kamera wie das S7 verbaut, und das ist einfach besser als die des Honor 9. Ist aber keine Tragik, schließlich ist das eine ein Flagship , das andere (Honor 9) nicht. 
2 Jahre Software-Support ist normal, die Frage ist wie oft Updates kommen. 

Doch, Samsung hat ein AMOLED Display verbaut, das Honor 9 nicht. Das per se heißt nichts, aber hier hat das S7 schlicht das bessere Display verbaut. Auch keine Tragik, Flagship vs non Flagship. Dazu löst es eben auch noch besser auf und selbst wenn diese hohe Auflösung nicht unbedingt notwendig ist, es sieht verdammt gut aus. Beim Honor 9 ist auch nur Gorilla Glass 3 verbaut. IP68 nehme ich auch gerne mit, LTE Band 20 ebenfalls.

Ich rede deine Wahl nicht schlecht, nur ist es etwas fragwürdig wenn jemand meint, die Kamera ist nicht unbedingt besser, was einfach nicht stimmt. Vor allem wenn derjenige anfangs noch die reine Megapixelzahl als wichtigstes Kriterium genannt hat. 
Würdest du das Huawei P10 mit Leica-Kamera meinen, ok, aber so?


----------



## dreamdomain (16. August 2017)

das Honor 9 hat eig auch ne Leica Cam nur steht das nirgends


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (16. August 2017)

Wie kannst du dann sicher sein [emoji18][emoji23]


----------



## Leob12 (17. August 2017)

NRgamer schrieb:


> das Honor 9 hat eig auch ne Leica Cam nur steht das nirgends


Und sämtliche Tester haben vergessen zu erwähnen dass die Bilder gleich gut wie die des P10 sind? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## N8Mensch2 (17. August 2017)

Hat vielleicht kein Leica Branding, weil Leica  sich für die Qualität schämt: Honor 9 Test - CHIP
"_Kamera nur mittelmäßig, Bildstabilisator fehlt. Wer auf Leica Branding verzichten kann..."_


@Leob12
Stimmt, IP 68 Zertifizierung ist ein Segen, egal ob ich im Pool sitze, am Rheinstrand im Wasser liege oder im NordSee bis zum Bauch im Wasser stehe. IP 68 beruhigt ungemein .,


----------



## blautemple (17. August 2017)

Wobei ich Salzwasser trotzdem meiden würde


----------

